# Guys help identify this fish!!!!



## Maddoggkittychasher (Aug 8, 2016)

i know this sounds crazy but I think I caught an arapaima!!! The pic isn't the best but it has teeth and a long short fin on top and rounded tail and jumps a lot!! Tail has a red tint in it.
 Please let me know ASAP! Thank you


----------



## Maddoggkittychasher (Aug 8, 2016)

I looked up every fish I can think of and nothing comes close but the arapaima or bowfin. But it's colors don't look like a bowfin to me.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like a bowfin(dogfish), tough to see in the pic though.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Most likely bowfin.


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

Bowfin


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure where you caught it at, but looks like a bowfin to me. They're thick in my area. It's hard to tell from the pic though. On my phone it comes up very tiny.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going with Bowfin also, where you catch it, might help us determine what it is.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I can see where the color does look awful light for the bowfin I'm used to catching, but it's hard to tell from that picture. It could just be where it was caught. Some areas all the fish I catch have a deep rich, almost painted looking color, and some areas they're almost without pigment it seems.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

are they any good to eat?? I've never caught one myself but have wondered if they would be good to eat.
sherman


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never tried it. I've always released them. I've never heard anyone else claiming they're good to eat either.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Bowfin. Just looked it up: "the flesh is jelly-like" (this is enough info for me) "but can be prepared smoked, fried as patties or stewed"


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a bowfin for sure . They aren't great to eat . Really soft and mushy . Maybe make fish patties with them ?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've chunked them up for turtle bait before and the texture of the meat reminded me of the mullet that I catch and cut up for bait on the coats.


----------



## Maddoggkittychasher (Aug 8, 2016)

Got it at chipewah lake while cat fishing. It hammered a big chunk of cut bait. It's tail end had red tint to it and I found another fisherman on shore when I got to dock that told me it was a bowfin. I was actually on the boat when I posted this last night haha. I appologize for the poor picture but yea my thought too was that it was to light of a color, didn't have the black eyeball at the end of its tail and had no obvious markings but it had some epic teeth for a fish like that! They fight pretty hard. And I've read if they are cooked properly they could be an alright fish but most ppl don't desire them. I'll be honest I've never seen one of these in my life and happend to catch if last night. They can propel out of the water like a torpedo so watch out if your on a boat and catch one


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah cant really tell from the pic but my bet is bowfin... caught one at Pymatuning while bass fishing and though I had a huge Largemouth on. Wish we had more in Central Ohio.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Coelecanth


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

From what I can tell it could be a Yorkshire terrier. Can you post a clearer pic? Would love to see that thing...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Black crappie.

Guys, if you follow the link to the photobucket, you can see the full sized pic. Without a doubt its a bowfin.


----------



## Maddoggkittychasher (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you buckeye


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

Bowfin!! Don't eat them!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...bowfin for sure. 
Lack of color could be just the pics. or if it came from muddy water.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Please eat all you catch. Or feed them to your neighbors cat. That set of teeth earned them the name "dogfish". My favorite nickname is "lawyer". I first heard them called lawyers out on the Mississippi. We caught them while bass fishing all the time. They fight real well. lot's of them in Lake St. Clair too.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sixtyminutes said:


> Please eat all you catch. Or feed them to your neighbors cat. That set of teeth earned them the name "dogfish". My favorite nickname is "lawyer". I first heard them called lawyers out on the Mississippi. We caught them while bass fishing all the time. They fight real well. lot's of them in Lake St. Clair too.


We always called burbot lawyers....bottom feeders and full of guts.....Gabon Viper bowfin


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

sixtyminutes said:


> Please eat all you catch. Or feed them to your neighbors cat. That set of teeth earned them the name "dogfish". My favorite nickname is "lawyer". I first heard them called lawyers out on the Mississippi. We caught them while bass fishing all the time. They fight real well. lot's of them in Lake St. Clair too.


Ancient species, noninvasive. Let em live.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Totally agree with Deazl. Incredible fish, let'em live!


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe that's a bowfin. I'm guessing you prolly caught it in a river. Reasonably common and been around thousands of years.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Bowfin, and if not eating, release them.


----------



## Meb212 (May 18, 2016)

Bowfin, definitely release and let live. Awesome catch there. I've never caught one but would certainly like to.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I catch a lot of bowfin in the Tusc river here in NE Ohio. The Canal Fulton through Massillon area is loaded with them. The young ones and males typically have a well defined dark spot near their tail. Larger females don't have the spots. They can range in color from the one in the OP's picture to a darker brownish green. The inside of their mouth and tongue can also be an odd greenish color. Many people that catch them here aren't sure what they are. As others have stated, they have been around a lot longer than most other species and are no threat to the river system. They do have some awfully sharp teeth though.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

In the spring I've seen them with bright neon green fins. I don't know if it has something to do with the spawn or what? Really cool!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes their "spawning colors". I used to have one on a an aquarium, and he would change every year. We have a good bit of them here. A lot of fun to catch, until they get to the boat. Lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

beaver said:


> Yes their "spawning colors". I used to have one on a an aquarium, and he would change every year. We have a good bit of them here. A lot of fun to catch, until they get to the boat. Lol


Their gills and that weird green color during spawn looks unnatural sometimes. It's a color you won't find many places in nature. Here's a picture of a spawning male, and a close up tail spot.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

They hit and fight like a freight train...and will absolutely crush a lure with their hard, toothy mouths.


----------

